# Where to find 5 speed manual



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

I was wondering where I could find a reliable 5 speed tranny for my 89. Ive looked in the local junkyards but they were all 4 speeds (which is the one already in it). I didnt know if you guys knew any good sites that would have them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Any JDM engine importer will also have trannies.

From the eminately clever Myetball:


Re: Where to shop... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's some links to places other guys have had good luck with and recommend:

http://www.soshinusa.com/

http://www.jarcoinc.com/

http://www.jhotexports.com/index.htm

http://www.nippon-motors.com/index.htm

Here's a couple I've heard about but haven't seen any feedback on:

http://www.osakajdmmotors.com/

http://www.japanstarmotor.com/

Good luck.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

You could also try www.car-part.com to try and find a 5-speed from a Pulsar or Sentra in your area.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

runningrasta800 said:


> Ive looked in the local junkyards but they were all 4 speeds (which is the one already in it).


THat's just terrible. You may want to keep looking/calling. Shipping will kill any good price you may find online. Find a 5 spd from a sport coup. You may need the axles too. I dunno for sure. THe axles are bigger but they worked ok in a non coup tranny.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for the help guys, and as sad as it is there arent any 5 speeds around. Ive checked 3 local yards and have found nothing. I was wondering about the pulsar. Would an 89 or that gen. fit up with the sentra. I know that they are alot alike but I wasnt for sure. Also, would i have any problems with the linkage at all? thanks.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

The only difference between the B12 E16 trannies and the B12 GA16i trannies is the latter has one extra bolt-hole on the front side of the bell-housing. I put an E16i tranny in an '89 and it worked. I'd go for it!


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I've bolted on a 94 GA16DE tranny to the GA16i without any problems yet. I had to order a new mechanical speedo sensor, and replacing that was a slight PITA. other than that, it bolted right on with no problems.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the help, I went back to the yards and found several pulsars ranging from 85 to 89. So, youre telling me that I could pull the 5 speed from the 88-89 pulsar and put it in the sentra with little problem? Can I use the linkage and axles from the sentra or would I have to use the pulsars? I just want to make sure before I go and actually pull the tranny and switch. Thanks


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

runningrasta800 said:


> Thanks for the help, I went back to the yards and found several pulsars ranging from 85 to 89. So, youre telling me that I could pull the 5 speed from the 88-89 pulsar and put it in the sentra with little problem? Can I use the linkage and axles from the sentra or would I have to use the pulsars? I just want to make sure before I go and actually pull the tranny and switch. Thanks


the only major modification is the tranny motor mount. keep the GA16i tranny mount, but cut off the welded L-bracket like piece, let me see, I think I have a pic, but I have to dig it up. The motor mount with reconnect to the 5 speed tranny through the other three bolt holes on one face. Just make sure you pull a GA16DE tranny, not a CA one. Youll need GA16DE axles. Pull the axles with the tranny. Or get some remanufactured ones. Dunno, if the axles have bad boots, it costs about the same to buy remans then to do the boot replacement.

I have a slight difference, now that I've tried my 5 speed around the block - the clutch cable feels a little short, like I need a little longer lever arm. I had to adjust the cable pretty tight - not even close to the chilton's adjustment recommendations - so that it feels like the cable is always in tension. That was the only way to get the transmission to shift. I'm currently looking into it.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for the great info, but one question. This might sound stupid, but how do you tell if its a GA or CA. Is one 4 speed and one 5 speed?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

runningrasta800 said:


> thanks for the great info, but one question. This might sound stupid, but how do you tell if its a GA or CA. Is one 4 speed and one 5 speed?


Check the badge under the hood. Fire wall, passengers side.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

www.oem-surplus.com


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> www.oem-surplus.com


WOW!!
Nice find! I'm a gonna git me a cover for the sunroof and a new seat back. :cheers:


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

oem-surplus is mad expensive though. Good place if you can't find parts at like a junkyard, though


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> oem-surplus is mad expensive though. Good place if you can't find parts at like a junkyard, though


what?! not only do they have a pretty good selection of NOS, their prices are actually pretty good, 'specially the ebay ones....


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> oem-surplus is mad expensive though. Good place if you can't find parts at like a junkyard, though


Dude, I snagged a complete pair of brand new front seats, a new sun roof and the sunroof bag for $230 shipping inluded. (don't tell the wife hehehe)The dealer wanted $120 just for the gasket that goes around the glass. Work with the guy. He'll easily knock 90%+ off retail. The more you buy the more he'll work it. 
Can't wait to see what it feels like to sit in a brand new 87 SE Coup :thumbup:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> I've bolted on a 94 GA16DE tranny to the GA16i without any problems yet. I had to order a new mechanical speedo sensor, and replacing that was a slight PITA. other than that, it bolted right on with no problems.


Did the shift rod fit up alright? 

Last winter I bought a '91 B13 GA16DE car and the seller put in a junkyard tranny that was mistakenly sourced from a '90 GA16i car. The shift rod was too short and wouldn't reach. I replaced the trans with a B13 unit and was good to go.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

runningrasta800 said:


> I was wondering where I could find a reliable 5 speed tranny for my 89. Ive looked in the local junkyards but they were all 4 speeds (which is the one already in it). I didnt know if you guys knew any good sites that would have them. Thanks for the help.


I've got a good five speed from a '90 [same as your '89] GA16i B12. I drove the car it came out of, made sure the trans was quiet and shifted fine, then removed it for future use. The oil I drained from it was clean. I pressure washed it and stored it in my garage. It's been there for about five years. I doubt I'll ever need it now. The car had 126-K on it. All I'd need is $100 for it. Let me know if you'd like it and I'll get a UPS quote for it. Send me a PM


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> Dude, I snagged a complete pair of brand new front seats, a new sun roof and the sunroof bag for $230 shipping inluded. (don't tell the wife hehehe)The dealer wanted $120 just for the gasket that goes around the glass. Work with the guy. He'll easily knock 90%+ off retail. The more you buy the more he'll work it.
> Can't wait to see what it feels like to sit in a brand new 87 SE Coup :thumbup:



Sorry to jump in so late . But where was this ??? please tell tom......


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

red_devil said:


> Sorry to jump in so late . But where was this ??? please tell tom......


The aforementioned oem-nissan.com site. All sentra seats $25.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> Dude, I snagged a complete pair of brand new front seats, a new sun roof and the sunroof bag for $230 shipping inluded. (don't tell the wife hehehe)The dealer wanted $120 just for the gasket that goes around the glass. Work with the guy. He'll easily knock 90%+ off retail. The more you buy the more he'll work it.
> Can't wait to see what it feels like to sit in a brand new 87 SE Coup :thumbup:



oh, I just browsed the site, never actually contacted the shop owner. Oops.


As for the shift link, I didn't have to replace my original. It bolted right up to the transmission. I have tried all the gears with no problems in shifting.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> I've got a good five speed from a '90 [same as your '89] GA16i B12. I drove the car it came out of, made sure the trans was quiet and shifted fine, then removed it for future use. The oil I drained from it was clean. I pressure washed it and stored it in my garage. It's been there for about five years. I doubt I'll ever need it now. The car had 126-K on it. All I'd need is $100 for it. Let me know if you'd like it and I'll get a UPS quote for it. Send me a PM



That sounds like that can work, I live in Evansville, IN. If the quote is too high I could come in and get it, I would just need to know excatly where youre at. Did that tranny come from a sport coupe or a basic model? Also, would you possibly have the linkage? I wasnt sure if I was going to need that just yet, but I didnt think that I was. Either way is fine just let me know about the shipping and whatnot, thanks.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

runningrasta800 said:


> That sounds like that can work, I live in Evansville, IN. If the quote is too high I could come in and get it, I would just need to know excatly where youre at. Did that tranny come from a sport coupe or a basic model? Also, would you possibly have the linkage? I wasnt sure if I was going to need that just yet, but I didnt think that I was. Either way is fine just let me know about the shipping and whatnot, thanks.


Thanks runningrasta800, I've sent you an email to get you a shippping quote.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

runningrasta800 said:


> I was wondering where I could find a reliable 5 speed tranny for my 89. Ive looked in the local junkyards but they were all 4 speeds (which is the one already in it). I didnt know if you guys knew any good sites that would have them. Thanks for the help.


I have two five speeds off a 1987 e16s if you want them.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

greenbean699 said:


> I have two five speeds off a 1987 e16s if you want them.



How much? How many miles on each? Would an 87 bolt up to the 89? I thought that they had different engine to tranny bolts. Are the axles different sizes? That would be alot easier for me to ship or pick up in TN than NY.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

runningrasta800 said:


> How much? How many miles on each? Would an 87 bolt up to the 89? I thought that they had different engine to tranny bolts. Are the axles different sizes? That would be alot easier for me to ship or pick up in TN than NY.


One of them has 178,000.....i just pulled this one moter and tranny... and the other i'm not sure of.....but it has been setting for about two years....i'm sure it's still good. I will let one go for $150+ shipping....i also have mounts if you need them.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks like the one in NY just started looking better again, and it is the correct one too. Tell you what, I'll send you mine *shipped* for $125. It's just taking up space here.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

have you checked ebay?

www.ebay.com


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> Looks like the one in NY just started looking better again, and it is the correct one too. Tell you what, I'll send you mine *shipped* for $125. It's just taking up space here.


How much you want for the b12 headlights?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

greenbean699 said:


> How much you want for the b12 headlights?


You need both? There are two types, depending on whether you have an '87-'88 or the '89-'90 style front end. What year is your car? One for $20 or a pair for $35 plus shipping. PM me, I don't want to jack this thread. This stuff is going cheap.  

I woke up the other day, walked down to my basement, and looked at the mountain of B11 and B12 stuff cataloged and stacked on the shelves. I never seem to need them any more. There aren't any decent ones left around here to buy and rebuild. I live in the northeast and it is rare to see either that isn't a rust bucket.  A lot of B13's are rusty here too. It was then that I realized my B11 and B12 days are drawing to a close. I turned alot of it into cash at the metal scrap yard today. Dumped two perfectly good automatics, a pile of CV axles, two perfectly good E16 shortblocks, all of the heavy stuff nobody wants to buy because it costs too much to ship.....all but the five speeds. They are too desireable to junk.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> Looks like the one in NY just started looking better again, and it is the correct one too. Tell you what, I'll send you mine *shipped* for $125. It's just taking up space here.


125 shipped!!! Sold my friend. I can have the money by thursday, so just let me know how you want to do it. You wouldnt happen to have the shift linkage as well. I would be interested in that as well.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

runningrasta800 said:


> 125 shipped!!! Sold my friend. I can have the money by thursday, so just let me know how you want to do it. You wouldnt happen to have the shift linkage as well. I would be interested in that as well.


Sounds good. You've got mail.  

How about any of you B11 guys? I've got two B11 five speeds that are in perfect condition. Same deal to any one who wants one or both of my RS5F30A's $125 shipped to 48 states. 

I've got a third RS5F30A five speed that's got a CRE limited slip diff in it and Nismo 4.17 final drive gears. The CRE limited slip unit was custom made for me by Chuck Noonan in Boston, and is basically the predecessor of the now popular "Phantom Grip". I've never used it on the street. I bought it for the ice, where it works great. It might be a little loose for blacktop, as friction type LSD's loosen a little as you use them. I've got over $850 in this tranny [not counting my labor to install everything]. I am offering it for $300 *shipped* [within 48 states].


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

blownb310, I still havent got your email. Send me a private message of what you want to do. I have sent you one with my email on it in case you thought it was something else.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

runningrasta800 said:


> blownb310, I still havent got your email. Send me a private message of what you want to do. I have sent you one with my email on it in case you thought it was something else.


No problem. You've got mail.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks to blownb310 I have my 5 speed in my car, but there is a major problem. The clutch will not disengage. The throw out bearing lever moves around but it still will not disengage. Is this because the bearing isnt moving enough or is it the lever, or both (it is kinda stiff even when it was out of the car)? Or maybe the bearing is in incorrectly (but I put it in the forks).? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

check your clutch arm adjustment. Also there are clips that hold the throw out bearing to the fork (yeah I put them on wrong, and the throwout bearing slipped off it). Adjust the clutch cable tighter, that should help disengage the clutch when you depress the pedal.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

Galimba1 said:


> check your clutch arm adjustment. Also there are clips that hold the throw out bearing to the fork (yeah I put them on wrong, and the throwout bearing slipped off it). Adjust the clutch cable tighter, that should help disengage the clutch when you depress the pedal.



The clips on the bearing may be it (is there a way to check besides taking the tranny out). The lever has about 3-4 inches of motion from the spot where it starts to where it ends. It gets to a spot where if I tighten the cable up too tight, it snaps the lever back and then it wont move back to the original position. Ive tried just moving the lever back and forth with someone trying to shift and it still wont work.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

runningrasta800 said:


> thanks to blownb310 I have my 5 speed in my car, but there is a major problem. The clutch will not disengage. The throw out bearing lever moves around but it still will not disengage. Or maybe the bearing is in incorrectly (but I put it in the forks)? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


runningrasta800,
Sorry to hear something went wrong during the install.  I have a bunch of questions first. Did the clutch release OK with the old trans? [In other words, is the release cable good?] Did you replace the clutch, or are you using the same one as before? If you put in a new clutch kit, did it come with the right throwout bearing? There are different styles of bearings. OK, there are a couple of different possiblities here. Did you attach the throwout bearing clips correctly on the bearing, and is the bearing snapped correctly into the fork arm? [BTW, You did lube the throwout bearing and the collar it slides on sparingly with wheel bearing grease right?] Maybe you knocked off the bearing during installation? Did you have to wrestle the trans into place? *Tip:* Support the engine under the oil pan to line up the rear engine/transaxle mount properly, so the trans goes in smoothly. 



runningrasta800 said:


> Is this because the bearing isnt moving enough or is it the lever, or both (it is kinda stiff even when it was out of the car)?


The lever [fork arm] is not screwed up in any way. As far as being stiff, any higher mileage Sentra clutch is usually stiff from clutch dust getting into the grease in the upper and lower shaft bushings. It is common practice during any clutch service to raise that shaft up as far as it will go and use solvent to remove the nasty dried up lubricant out of the two bushings [pivot points] of the clutch shaft. Then, while working the shaft back and forth and up and down, apply new wheel bearing grease and the shaft will rotate smoothly and easily again. I probably shouldn't have assumed you knew that. An overly stiff clutch pedal is a common concern with older Sentras. Cleaning and relubing the shaft bushings during a cluch replacement cures that. I have owned many B12's where prior owners replaced the clutch and did not clean this fork shaft. I have always had to pull the trans again to do the job right. 

OK, but that's not your main problem. Unfortunately, there is no way to check or replace any of the clutch components without removing the trans. Sorry man, I wish I was there to help you out.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

Ok, the fork and the cable worked fine on the 4 speed. No, it is the same clutch. Not sure if the person I was working with lubed the bearing up or put it on right, but I thought he did (He said he knew what he was doing).  Didnt grease the fork ( it was late, I was tired, wasnt thinking). It sounds as if the bearing wasnt put on right which screwed everything up. This is the first time ive done something like this to my car. Im still kinda new at this stuff. I just did some stupid mistakes and ill have to go back and fix em. Im going to take it back apart probably sun or mon. Ill let you guys know how it goes this time. Thanks again for all the great help you guys have given me.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

alright, I did the swap again today and this time I made sure I didnt make any stupid mistakes. It took me about 5 hours from start to the end of 3 test drives (hell of a lot shorter than last time). She is running fine right now. Nothing is leaking or making any weird noises. I just have to go back and retighten some bolts and screws (steering feels a bit sloppy). But other than that everything went really well. It was the bearing, it came right out when I pulled the tranny out. I greased up the fork, bearing, and the shaft. I just wanted to let you guys know I got it right the second time.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

runningrasta800 said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know I got it right the second time.


Great to hear you got it done! :thumbup:


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

Just for anyone reading this or wanting to do this. The 5-speed was an improvement over the 4. The gears are almost the same between the two though. It just seems like the 5 speed is a 4 just with an extra gear to drop the rpm a few hundred. I didnt expect a huge change or anything, I just didnt expect the two to be this much alike. I installed a tach so I know the different speed to rpm comparision between the two trannies. (there is like 2-3 hundred rpm difference bewtween the gears in each tranny).


----------

